# DLNA server stops transmitting data after half an hour

## Sparkster

Hi, guys. I hope you can help me. Recently my parents bought a TV with a DLNA client, so I configured a DNLA server in my gentoo box (miniDLNA) to watch the films stored in my computer in the new TV. The problem is that after half an hour approx, the TV stops receiving not only the data stream, but also loses the DLNA server connection. It starts searching a server but it can't find any.

I did a lot of tests and in the last one I used a debian stable box as a server, and it was the only correct test, so the problem is in the gentoo system.

As a resume:

gentoo box: the server stops transmitting data after half an hour.

debian box: correct test.

My architecture is amd64, minidlna 1.0.20 from portage and 1.0.21 manually installed (same results), kernel linux-2.6.39-gentoo-r3. This is my make.conf:

```

condor ~ # more /etc/make.conf

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

USE="aac aalib acpi alsa apache2 apm arts bash-completion bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdparanoia cdr cgi consolekit cups dbus device-mapper dir

ectfb disk-partition dvb dvd dvdr emacs embedded encode extras faac fbcon ffmpeg firefox flac foomaticdb ftp fts3 gd gdu gif gimp gnome-k

eyring gnutls gphoto2 gstreamer gtk gzip gnome gnutls hal handbook hddtemp icu id3tag ieee1394 imagemagick imlib ipod jabber java java6 j

avascript joystick jpeg jpeg2k kdeprefix kontack kpathsea kde lame latex libcaca libsamplerate lirc lm_sensors logitech-mouse matroska mi

di mime mmx mng mp3 mp3tunes mp4 mpeg mplayer msn mysql nls nsplugin ogg opengl oss pdf pdo plasma png policykit python qt3support quickt

ime raw samba scanner server sox sql sqlite sse sse2 svg theora threads tiff truetype twolame unicode usb videos vorbis wavpack webkit wi

n32codecs X x264 xcomposite xml xine xprint xvid"

MAKEOPTS="-j1"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

LINGUAS="es"

FEATURES="parallel-fetch userfetch"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="AdobeFlash-10.1 AdobeFlash-10 googleearth"

```

In the debian box it's all the same.

I have no idea where the problem could be, so I appreciate any help. If you need any other information, just ask. Thanks.

----------

## Hu

What is the output of nl -ba /etc/minidlna.conf on the Gentoo machine versus on the Debian machine?  Does the problem manifest if you connect the TV to the DLNA server to browse files, but then leave it at the browsing screen (not playing any content) for the half hour?

----------

## Sparkster

Thanks for your response. The configuration is the same in both systems:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> condor ~ # nl -ba /etc/minidlna.conf 
> 
>      1  # port for HTTP (descriptions, SOAP, media transfer) traffic
> ...

 

I tried to set the strict_dlna to yes but with the same result.

I didn't try to leave the client at the browsing screen. I'll try it right now.

----------

## Sparkster

Well, the problem persist at the browsing menu. After half an hour, the TV loses connection, but the network and the DLNA server are still available to other devices. It's like after half an hour the gentoo network disconnects the TV, but it doesn't happen with other clients (i.e. the debian box as a client).

----------

## patrix_neo

Could there be any 'energy saving' option set to on, on your eth0 card?

I recollect Gnome has this in the settings. Maybe worth checking?

----------

